
Mixing Signals - sebkomianos
https://samgentle.com/posts/2015-10-02-mixing-signals
======
SNvD7vEJ
If equipment would enter active state instead of standby state when power is
applied, all devices left in standby mode in the house would be turned on
after a power glitch, wouldn't it?

So, you might wake up in the middle of the night with all your devices
blaring, or coming home from a trip finding the neighbors mad about you having
your sound systems turned on 24/7.

This might be one reason that standby is the initial state of devices.

~~~
FreeFull
I think the argument is more that devices shouldn't have a standby state in
the first place.

~~~
nine_k
They can't be remotely activated of they don't. You just can make the standby
state more efficient: a phone on standby consumes much less than a TV.

------
sycren
The article states this - "Well, it turns out that all this environmental
friendliness is starting to trip over itself, because most devices now start
up in standby mode."

Is this the best way for energy efficiency or should there be a different
standard?

~~~
sgentle
I'm of the opinion that devices that have a standby mode should either have an
option to power on in standby mode, or remember the mode they were in when
powered off. Many computer firmwares have a setting like this.

Though I think what's really missing is a reputable general standard for
device control. The master/slave power board thing is a kind of hack using the
most primitive kind of signalling we can manage at the moment.

In my ideal world I'd have a control panel somewhere where I could set up
rules like "the sound system needs the TV to be on". Maybe the TV could even
know that it should turn on the sound system it is connected to, though that's
crazy optimistic for the current state of home automation.

~~~
Bouncingsoul1
In theory HDMI-CEC could do this, well if all your devices support CEC. You
would have got chances with your homecinema though. They even have an
opensourcelib now [http://libcec.pulse-eight.com/](http://libcec.pulse-
eight.com/) .Saw this for the first time, haven't done any AV-Projects in the
past years, but maybe I give it a try

------
bonobo3000
WOOOOOOW thats an awesome hack!

------
revelation
I used to do the power strip on/off dance for my devices until I had a PSU
just straight blow up. Now I'm not so sure the 1W standby power is worth the
increased risk of failure.

